# How many superworms in a 500g bag?



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

Roughly speaking of course  i'm getting a chameleon soon and want to feed him these along with calcigrubs as his staple diet, some people say they're a good staple diet and some don't, i'm gonna use them because I can't be dealing with anything that stinks or crawls! 

I've seen superworms available in bulk bags and was just wondering what the quantity of them was, thanks.


----------



## bannyian (Jun 13, 2007)

not sure on what you would get but imo it would be best that if at least you or a friend would be able to feed something other than these as your chameleon may not like them, my beardie wont eat calci grubs and id ordered 2 pots :devil: lol


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

When I first get them i'll probably only get a small amount first to see if he likes them,I just wanted to check for future feedings, I really don't wanna deal with crickets!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

crickets are better for gutloading.

a chams diet needs to be varied so you will have to deal with some crawly things at some point if you want a healthy cham: victory:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

bannyian said:


> not sure on what you would get but imo it would be best that if at least you or a friend would be able to feed something other than these as your chameleon may not like them, my beardie wont eat calci grubs and id ordered 2 pots :devil: lol


I orderd 600 calici grubs and my dragons love them even my frills its a shame they so bloody small .


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

the answer is approximately 900-1000..

the average weight of a giant morio is around 0.5 of a gram, or just over.. therefore depending on how many heavier ones you get, it should be around the 900-1000 mark,

(i did also count once.. i wanted to know how long a half kilo would last snuff the skunk, if she was eating 30 of them a day.. i seem to remember it was around 970 that i counted.. )

N


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol2:


Nerys said:


> the answer is approximately 900-1000..
> 
> the average weight of a giant morio is around 0.5 of a gram, or just over.. therefore depending on how many heavier ones you get, it should be around the 900-1000 mark,
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure there's a comment to be made about that! :lol2:


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

i just bought a load, and i have a small contico filled to roughly 2inches, then 7 circket tubs full.. Its so much better for me, cos my beardies just wont stop..


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

vetdebbie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a comment to be made about that! :lol2:


lol lol lol

oh i know.. i can be sad mare at times.. i mean who on earth would count a bag of mealworms.. yeah.. i would.. lol..

in the ongoing pursuit of knowledge and all that..

tbh, i wished after that i had thought of weighing a few and working it out that way... but by the time i had got half way it seemed a shame to stop.. lol..

N


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

well if a job's worth doing, it's worth doing well! That's what I say - usually shortly after someone pointed out an easier way of doing it!


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I might add that this is coming from me, after me and my husband spent about half an hour cutting open an empty can of fosters to see if we could work out how the new "scuba"s work. There's one more experiment to try but we are worried it might result in a waste of beer............


----------

